
NSA just lost control of its Top Secret arsenal of digital weapons - gautamkrishnar
Hackers leaked it
1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;x0rz&#x2F;EQGRP 
2) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;t.co&#x2F;aKwdiNbrJA
From richard snowden&#x27;s tweet
======
gautamkrishnar
[https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/850766326943690752](https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/850766326943690752)

------
gautamkrishnar
[https://github.com/x0rz/EQGRP](https://github.com/x0rz/EQGRP)

------
gautamkrishnar
[https://t.co/aKwdiNbrJA](https://t.co/aKwdiNbrJA)

